# Extended stay in Luxor?



## Mistybreeze (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi everyone - I am new to the forum and to anything expat! I visited Egypt last year on vacation and have been looking forward to spending an extended time there since then. 

I have decided that I'd prefer to stay in Luxor for 3 months first then decide where to spend the next 3 months once I'm there. My arrival will be in November - after Ramadan and elections so am hoping it will be safe - but figure Luxor should be fine.

When i first decided my income included alimony and a job I worked remotely. NOW the job ended. I have been unable to find a job as US unemployment is high and I have been denied government benefits. I cannot afford to live here right now unless I move in with family, so was thinking perhaps I could still manage in Egypt. I now will only have $1000-1200 to live on. I know Egyptians live on far less and while I don't need to live in luxury by any means, I am a Westerner and accustomed to a particular standard of living.

I've read the threads with people asking the same question about moving to Cairo, but is Luxor more expensive? And if I want to be able to be within walking distance of the Luxor museum and temples - what area would I look at? Where do the expats live in Luxor?

I have stayed in contact with a tour operator that I met while there and he has said he would help me negotiate a good deal on a flat when I'm there but he is not from Luxor so I'd like to find a place and the prices before that.

I don't mind staying in a hotel for a bit when I first get there - would it be better to wait until I'm there to find a place so I'm sure I'd like it or arrange first.

I understand that there is someone in apartment complexes to assist people or as security? What is this? What are they called? Security? Do they get baksheesh?

Well that's enough for now. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Sierranabq (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi I have been to Luxor quite a few times. For somewhere cheap look at television street which isnt too far from the temple. What are you looking for as there is not alot in Luxor apart from the sites, very little nightlife. We were quite surprised at how it had changed over the last 5 years.


----------



## Mistybreeze (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks for the info re Television street. I recall that interesting street name from my last visit.

I am primarily interested in spending time in the temples, museum and Valley of the Nobles. I am not a night life person anyway. I will be writing a fiction book in my 'spare' time in which part of it is based in Egyptian mysticism and history.


----------



## Sierranabq (Jul 19, 2011)

sounds fab and good luck x we have been on a few Nile cruises and Luxor is full of history look forward to the read. I know of cheap long term rentals but wont post the link if you are wanting more info on long term pm me and I will advise

Kind regards and look forward to your updates


----------



## Mistybreeze (Jul 19, 2011)

Sierranabq said:


> pm me and I will advise



Apparently that feature is not activated until there are 5 posts. Hmmmm. Does that mean on the thread or by my username. I guess I'll find out in a minute!


----------



## Mistybreeze (Jul 19, 2011)

Nope. Not able to locate a private message function! ??????


----------



## Sierranabq (Jul 19, 2011)

think you need 5 posts but if you google cheap rentals luxor you should find some. I done the same and found a brill site that sorted out airport transfers, hotels in Luxor ( although we knew area ) with Nile cruise and they were fab, also noticed they done long term rentals at good price. Also google rental on other side of the bank as they are soooo much cheaper and u can get thhe boat across for next to nothing 

Hope this helps

Kind regards x


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

$1000 to $1200 per month? That should be plenty. I live on around £300 per month (varies between £200 and £400), not including rent. I dive most weeks, eat out sometimes, don't drink much but I do go out. I have friends who live on less and do fine. I live in Hurghada.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Mistybreeze said:


> Thanks for the info re Television street. I recall that interesting street name from my last visit.
> 
> I am primarily interested in spending time in the temples, museum and Valley of the Nobles. I am not a night life person anyway. I will be writing a fiction book in my 'spare' time in which part of it is based in Egyptian mysticism and history.


Have sent you a pm but not sure if you able to receive them yet....maybe you will have to make one more post.


----------

